

Billion dollar startup club info graphic - dynofuz
http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-club/

======
stormqloud
Anybody that wants to learn about shorting a stock and what valuation means,
this is a great list of companies to start.

In 5 years the valuation of this entire list will be 10% of it's current
value.

It used to be called a pump and dump and it was something that legitimate
firms didn;t participate in.

Nowadays making up overly positive press releases to manipulate people into
thinking a stock is going somewhere (beyond off the brokers balance sheet) is
called "social media".

The only people that make money are the VC, wall street and the others that
get the inside information and the IPO at a decent price.

Widows, children and people reading this get screwed.

Welcome to the new economy.

Many techies don;t realize they are just cheerleaders to a scam.

Dropbox worth $10 billion? Seriously that's funny. The stock brokers tell us
it has value "in the future" and tech people dont; understand how hard it
really is to make a profit.

------
jasondc
10% of these companies are from Y Combinator: Stripe, Airbnb, and Dropbox (out
of 30 total)

------
joshmorgan
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/11/the-billion-dollar-
valuation...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/11/the-billion-dollar-valuation-
club.html)

I think this is a better list.

------
byoung2
About 2/3 have founder CEOs, and they are mainly at the top of the list.

------
sdm
What? No Hootsuite? I'm sure they are missing a lot of others as well...

